# Chaosmatts attempt at getting to the UKBFF junior finals



## chaosmatt (May 14, 2011)

Ok guys this is my first journal ever! So i am going to update as much as possible.

So my current training is

Day 1 - Chest + tris

Flat bench press 3 x 5 (same weight each set)

Flat dumbbells 7 x 12, 10, 8, 6, 8, 10, 12 (increase to the next dumbbell each set)

Incline barbell press 3 x 8 - 12 (increase each set)

Press ups 3 x to fail

superset

Cable flies 3 x 8 - 15 (increase weight every set)

Dips 3 x to failure

Day 2 - Back and bi's

Deadlifts 3 x 5 (same weight each set) - I have a bad lower back atm so i do these when i feel i can

cloase grip pull downs 3 x 6 (increase weight each set)

Seated close grip row 7 x 12, 10, 8, 6, 8, 10, 12 (increase each set)

High rope row 3 x 10 (increase each set)

superset

shrugs 3 x 12 (same weight)

Wide grip pull downs 3 x 12 - 15 (increase weight each set)

Wide grip seated row 3 x 8 - 12 (increase weight each set)

Day 3 - Shoulders

Machine press 3 x 6 (increase weight each set)

Dumbbell press 7 x 12, 10, 8, 6, 8, 10, 12

Dumbbell lateral raises 7 x 12, 10, 8, 6, 8, 10, 12

Single arm lateral raises 3 x 15

Day 4 - legs

Squats 4 - 5 x 5 - 6 (same weight) - Again because of my lower back issues i do these when i can.

Leg press 7 x 12, 10, 8, 6, 8, 10, 12

leg extentions 4 x 8 - 12

Leg curls 3 x 12

Calver raises 3 - 4 x 12

Diet atm is

Food / kcal / protein / carbs / sugar / fat

Rice pudding - 390kcal / 13.6g / 71g / 38.2g / 3.8g

Oat + protein shake (1 pint milk, 100g oats, 1 scoop protein) - 844kcal / 51g / 94.2 / 28.5 / 28.5

Mince (800g) Rice (200g) sweetcorn (2 tins) - 3760kcal / 156 / 294 / 20 / 230

Protein shake (1pint milk 1 scoop of protein) - 484kcal / 43.2 / 27 / 27 / 20.5

2 pints of mik (where ever i can fit them in) - 728kcal / 36.4 / 54 / 54 / 41

6202kcal (calories take straight from packets) / 300.2 protein (1200kcal) / 540.2 Carbs (2160kcal) / 167.7 / 323.8 Fat (2914kcal) (calories from macros 6274kcal) Not sure how that works out? lol i did have it worked out somewhere but lost it and ahve just checked it all out but it doesnt workout right, well it was supposed to be 6200kcal anyways just incase i miss some calories due to every day events.

Obviously not the best macros in the world however i only have between £30 - £35 to get to around 5500.

I will update my training with weights reps and sets, i will also try and keep track of my diet where possible.

Wish me luck guys!

PS i will get photo's when i next get a chance.


----------



## chaosmatt (May 14, 2011)

Ok so im going to post pretty much any time something i think will affect my progress as well as just jeneral diet and training stuff. So right now i am eating my can of rice pudding which is good. However this morning started out with an argument so i am ****ed which works either way for me it can throw me off my diet completely to the point i wont eat or it will make me think no im better than that ima get it done easy. So im in the ima get it all done easy mood today so hopefully my training is the same way!


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

Have you decided on a show I'm assuming it's a future thing due to the calories eaten?sort of next year perhaps get some size on?

Good luck with it all


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

best of luck mate, where will you be competing?


----------



## fletch_belfast (Oct 27, 2007)

Eating nearly a kilo of mince every day..? Sounds like way too much fat, unless you're really skinny and could do with it?

Is one of the 2 protein shakes you mention your post-workout shake? Could do with 2 scoops of protein instead of 1, and probably only a quarter of a pint of the milk in it, if that.

Also £35 isn't too bad of a food budget. You can get a box of 4 Iceland breaded chicken fillets for £2, or 4 of their chicken 'breaststeaks' (processed meat) for a quid. I get the fillets at the minute and cook a few for lunch and have a few cold later on, they're actually really nice cold too. (there's about 15 grams of protein per fillet, probably a little less in the breaststeaks.)

Iceland also do those Princes Chicken in a White Sauce, 2 for £2. Allegedly 41.2 grams of protein per 400g tin. Only takes a few minutes to heat up in the saucepan. Simples.


----------



## ashy212 (Sep 1, 2009)

Following this bro


----------



## chaosmatt (May 14, 2011)

hey sorry guys was just cooking my meals for the next 2 days so thats why i was gone so long, ok ill give stats - 5" 5' and 85kg 187lb around 18%bf and i have an abnormally fast metabolic rate, these are the calories i have worked upto over the years. As for the amount of fat, it is difficult for me to eat nearly 6000kcal in rice, pasta, chicken, tuna, things such as these so i have to have high fat, also due to the amount of money i dont have fat is the easiest way to get the calories in. i have been doing this for a while and my bp hasn't been compramised or my health i still feel fine. One of the Shakes is indeed PWO.

My show is next year i will be competing in the london and s.e championship show as a junior hopefully around the same time as this year, this year it was june 12th in hayes, hopfully held there next year too. So atm i am just trying to pack on as much size as possible which is a bitc.h. I will see where i am at 24 week out and decide if i need to start cutting (never done a proper cut before so dont wanna leave it to late, i wanna come in shreaded + my fat is reasonably high and will get higher).

Thanks for the support guys!

Edit: PS i am not taking anything for my first show, i wanna see how i do naturally (i am aware i will be agains guys that have used) but ill see where i stand and see if i need to add a little bit of help to what im doing.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Personally I think your sugars and saturated fats are too high. Also I would do away with the rice pudding. If your doing it all 'natural' then personally I think your eating too much as you will only add a limited amount of muscle in one year 'naturally' regardless, the rest of the calories are just going to make you fat mate, remember more calories doesn't always mean more muscle... Im 21 Stone off season and consume around that amount of calories and im not 'natural' bud.


----------



## chaosmatt (May 14, 2011)

as i said in the above post, these are the calories i have worked up to i have to eat this amount of calories to see any weight gain at all, i realise my macros suck but i dont have the money to get the amount of calories i need any other way, i have gone through various diets and people are astounded at the number of calories i need, unfortunately i do need them. If i am gaining no weight i am gaining no muscle so if i eat 4000kcal and gain nothing then it is pointless (and this is the case) I have these number of calories like i said because that is what i need. You may think its over kill but my body doesnt.

Thanks for the input and i have taken it on board, i will fix my macro's as soon as i can


----------



## fletch_belfast (Oct 27, 2007)

Any pics..?

How much protein are you getting from the mince? The 2 scoops of whey a day and 2 pints of milk can't be making up much of the 300g total?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

a mate of mine is doing the exact same show in hayes, undecided though whether to do it in november or next year. plenty of people with experience here mate who will lend a helping hand with diet etc


----------



## chaosmatt (May 14, 2011)

fletch_belfast said:


> Any pics..?
> 
> How much protein are you getting from the mince? The 2 scoops of whey a day and 2 pints of milk can't be making up much of the 300g total?


about 133g i think, i get 50g from the protein, 76g from the milk and the rest is made up from the carb sources.

I will get pics asap



ricky23 said:


> a mate of mine is doing the exact same show in hayes, undecided though whether to do it in november or next year. plenty of people with experience here mate who will lend a helping hand with diet etc


Thats pretty cool, will he be competing as a junior? the one in november is too close for me also if i was going to compete as a junior i would have to compete at 65kg (10st 4lb) which i dont really want to go that low unless i have too in which case i will go for juniors and the clasic if i can compete in 2 classes. The results pics and vids arent up from the show on the 12th but when they are get him to take a look to see what he is up against. Yeah ive seen some very knowlegable people around here so looking forward to their input.


----------



## chaosmatt (May 14, 2011)

so yesterday was alright, briliant session on the work done side of things not so great on certain lifts so it went like this

bench press - 100kg x 4,4,3 - down from last week so going to change the order of exercises or leave flat bench out all together for a few weeks.

Flat dumbbells 30kgx12 32.5kgx10 35kgx8 37.5kgx6 35kgx8 32.5x10 and someone had the 30's so i wanted to do one last heavy set so done the 45kgx3 - this is alot better than the week before.

Incline barbell i felt like trying to push the weight up on this so i was supposed to hit atleast 8 but this time i decided 6 or above would be good so 65kgx7 67.5x6 70kgx6

Press ups 18, 12, 11

superset

cable flies 50lbx13 60lbx10 then my shoulder started to hurt so droped it back down and done 50lbx12

Dips bodyweight x 14,12,11

So pretty good session, missed one of my meals yesterday which was annoying but these things sometimes happen

Back today will update about that asap


----------



## chaosmatt (May 14, 2011)

ok so yesterday was my day off and i went completely off diet because i was supposed to cook the days food on tuesday but i had a scan with my fience which took up alot of time but hey ho these things happen so onto the training i done on tuesday.

Back and biceps with no biceps (lol)

Was supposed to start off with deadlifts but i was training with one of my PT clients and the gym was packed so couldn't, gave my lower back a bit of a rest though i guess, so started on

Close grip pull downs 200lbx6 200lbx6 200lbx6 - these felt pretty good but there was a bit more swinging that usual so ill try and reduce that next time, up from last week.

Seated close grip row 85kgx12 105kgx10 125kgx8 145kgx6 125kgx8 105kgx10 85kgx12 - These were really good up from last week hit all the reps and technique was great the whole way through.

High rope row 110lbx15 130lbx15 150lbx15 - These were great, started a bit lighter than i could have was having a stronger day than normal but it meant i could get a really good squeez which gave me a great pump.

Superset

Shrugs 170lbx15 170lbx15 170lbx15 - this is as high as the cable machine will go and there is no room to bring any other equipment over but i feel a good amount of work when superseted.

Seated wide grip row 112.5lbx15 125lbx12 137.5lbx12 - These have jumped up alot this week only hit 125lbx8 last week, last set there were a couple of partials but all in all great this week. One of my fav exercises 

Wide grip lat pull down 125lbx12 137.5lbx12 150lbx12 - I have always struggles with wide grip pull downs for some reason but this week they seemed really good, most weight i've ever done and technique wasnt too bad, few partials but i find ending on a set with partials as apposed to swinging and trying to get the full reps hits my lats harder which i really need to improve my 'V' taper.

Overall great session really enjoying it and making progress every week. Diet was perfect too.

Shoulders day today!


----------



## chaosmatt (May 14, 2011)

Let me start by saying sorry for the late update had a friday and the weekend off missed my legs day due to family matters >  anyways let me update you on my shoulder day

Was a great session i find it hard to hit my side delt but this session i killed it all the way through.

So i started on

Machine press 120kgx6 122.5kgx6 125kgx6 - a little bit down from last week because i had to change my technique to try and hit my side delts more, and was doing a slower movement.

bumbbell press - this was a huge drop because again i changed my technique, i noticed that i was pressing a little bit infront of my head instead of right above so i changed it and my weights dropped alot but i also hit my side delts alot more. so it was - 20kgx12 22.5kgx8,7 25kgx6 22.5x7,7 20kgx9 this is down from 35kgx6!!! lol

Lateral raises 5kgx15 7.5kgx15 10kgx12 12.5kgx10 10kgx12 7.5kgx12 (dropset) 5kgx10 felt really good will put these up next week

behing neck bb press - just to finish off - 20kgx15,15

Was a great session, again diet on target.

Chest today will get you updated asap

thanks for following so far guys


----------



## chaosmatt (May 14, 2011)

chest day was pretty good, i felt like lifting heavier on the dumbbells so i did but i think hitting incline first had a negative effect on pretty much everything else. Diet good apart from 2 pints of milk that i left in my car (for 3 hours) at work like a plonker and went off.

Incline bench 70kgx10 72.5kgx8 75kgx6 - Felt good but was hoping to put up a bit more weight but i can work on that.

Flat dubbells 45kgx5 37.5x8 35kgx9 32.5x10 35kgx7 37.5kgx6 45kgx4 didnt feel my chest getting hit as much as normal which i suspect is because of the incline bench coming first but still happy with it i will go back to my regular pyramids next week.

Flat bench - 80kgx5 85kgx4,3 - again was a little dissapointed but i guess after everything i done previous this wasnt too bad.

Press ups 19, 13, 12 was good all sets went up.

superset

cable flies - 50lbx12,12,12 felt my front delts alot more than normal so took away from hitting ym chest.

Dips - bodyweight - 9,8,6 - again because of my front delts these were harder however i also didnt have as much rest as last week.


----------



## chaosmatt (May 14, 2011)

After looking back on last weeks weights i realise this weeks back workout was not as successful as i had first thought however i was still pleased with the session.

Tried deadlifts however after a set of 8 reps on 50kg my lower back was killing me so i decided they werent a good idea. Was really pi.ssed.

Close grip pull downs - i was trying to get a better squeez rather than just throwing weights around however i think throwing or in this case swinging the weight may work better for me. So this week the weights were 150lbx6 162.5lbx6 175lbx6 was pretty happy as there was minimal swinging and was getting a good squeez but i think for this one i prefer just moving weight

Seated row - Everything went up and hit my reps 87.5kgx12 107.5kgx10 127.5kgx8 147.5kgx6 127.5kgx8 107.5kgx10 87.5kgx12

High rope row - 130lbx15 140lbx15 150lbx15

superset

shrugs - 170lbx15,15,15

Was happy with this again reps hit and weights went up.

Wide grip seated row - 125lbx12 137.5lbx12 150lbx12 - felt pretty strong on these today.

wide grip pull downs - 125lbx12 137.5lbx11 150lbx10 - down from last week, maybe a bit more fatigued than usual, not sure but overall felt like it was a great session.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello mate I'll be following this!

Not the best diet, could do with improving. As said, you will probs gain alot of fat especially if your natty which will make it harder to burn off nearer show time.

Good luck though mate!

And get some pictures up!


----------



## chaosmatt (May 14, 2011)

yeah i have just re tweeked it starting it when i clear out the food i have already brought. Less calories around the 5600kcal mark but higher protein around 350g, 680g of carbs and around 170g fat i know fat is still high but unfortunately this is the very cleanest i can get it i will post it when i start it.

Will get some pics asap


----------



## chaosmatt (May 14, 2011)

Ok so today i decided more volume was needed in an attempt to hit my shoulders hard as i noticed everything else i was doing between 19 and 22 sets when as shoulders it was only about 14 so i thought as they are a weak point they need more volume so this is waht im going to try and do every week.

Machine press - 122.5kgx6 125kgx6 127.5kgx6 - felt better than last week on these.

Behind neck press - trying to really hit the side delt as it is a weak point for me and i find it extremely hard to get them to grow, also i think my triceps are a stronger point and so they distort the shape of my shoulder. Anyways it went like this:

30kgx12 40kgx9(someone was using the 35kg bar) 45kgx8,6 40kgx8 35kgx10(then they finished) 30kgx12 - felt pretty good on these havent done them in a while.

Lateral raises - i wanted to hit these first to try and pre exhaust my side delts and i definately felt the side delts more on the press after doing this.

7.5kgx15 10kgx12 12.5kgx10 DS 7.5kgx12 15x10

Dumbbell press - Weight obviously dropped alot due to the increased fatigue but was happy with how they felt -17.5kgx12 20kgx10 22.5kgx8 25kgx6 22.5kgx8 17.5kgx10 (again someone using the weights i needed)

Lat raise drop sets - finished off with more work for the side delts 17.5kgx10,10,9 drop set 10kgx10,10,12

Felt good about the session overall still need to tweak a few things but i'll get there.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

chaosmatt said:


> he 5" 5' and 85kg 187lb around 18%bf and i have an abnormally fast metabolic rate,
> 
> i think you may be overestimating your metabolic rate significantly- 18% BF at 85kg is pretty high for a guy who trains; its VERY difficult to cut for a comp from 18%; you'd want to start at 12% for your comp diet.. your calorie intake would be high even for me at 17.5stone, and taking T3 supplmentation (increases Protein Turn over rate, and hence muscle growth) and I'm not natural either..
> 
> ...





johnnyreid said:


> Personally I think your sugars and saturated fats are too high. Also I would do away with the rice pudding. If your doing it all 'natural' then personally I think your eating too much as you will only add a limited amount of muscle in one year 'naturally' regardless, the rest of the calories are just going to make you fat mate, remember more calories doesn't always mean more muscle... Im 21 Stone off season and consume around that amount of calories and im not 'natural' bud.


so agree with johnnyreid- not being negative, but as a natural the answer is simply not "just eat more"... and if you're at 18% you've "bulked" enough.

As johnnyreid and other competitors would vouch- the BEST gains come from the POST diet REBOUND, after your show- so diet for a show, and grow after- its why experienced competitors keep looking better the more shows they do..

As a natural, you're flat out putting 3kg of muscle on in a year, and to do that, you'll have put on 3kg of fat...why? once again, its down to protein turnover rate- the body shoots to tear down as much muscle as it builds up; the reason bulking up on carbs puts muscle on, is that insulin moves PTOR towards anabolism- so you put more muscle on, but also more fat...


----------



## chaosmatt (May 14, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> so agree with johnnyreid- not being negative, but as a natural the answer is simply not "just eat more"... and if you're at 18% you've "bulked" enough.
> 
> As johnnyreid and other competitors would vouch- the BEST gains come from the POST diet REBOUND, after your show- so diet for a show, and grow after- its why experienced competitors keep looking better the more shows they do..
> 
> As a natural, you're flat out putting 3kg of muscle on in a year, and to do that, you'll have put on 3kg of fat...why? once again, its down to protein turnover rate- the body shoots to tear down as much muscle as it builds up; the reason bulking up on carbs puts muscle on, is that insulin moves PTOR towards anabolism- so you put more muscle on, but also more fat...


like i have said i get this all the time, people telling me why are you eating so much? I dont put on weight at the lower calorie intakes i am dropping to 5600kcal taking out alot of fat but i physically need that many calories, dont know why i have been trying to find out why - like ive said before not disregarding what you are saying just telling you what works for me.

Could you explain the PTOR and MTOR i never got my head around those things?

Also your saying i should cut now?

Thanks for the reply mate


----------



## chaosmatt (May 14, 2011)

leg day

Felt really good to have a leg day with squats again legs are ruined today - Stairs are my enemy.

Squats - due to my back still being an issue i had to go light but felt a good pump regardless - 70kgx8,8,8

Leg press - 310lbx12 350lbx10 390lbx8 410lbx6 390lbx8 350lbx10 310lbx12 - felt good on these got a really good squeez going

Leg curl - i hate these i always feel like im getting cramp in my hamstrings - 110lbx12,12,10

Leg extensions - My quads felt ruined after squats and the leg press so not great numbers but felt awesome - 90lbx12 110lbx10 130lbx8 150lbx6 ds 70lbx10 110lbx10 ds 70lbx8

Calve raises - 100kgx10,9 100kgx8 ds 60kgx6 ds 20kgx12

overall felt great to hit legs again after missing last week felt my quads working alot which is where i really need to work on overall great workout.


----------



## chaosmatt (May 14, 2011)

ok so its been a week since the last update - sorry bout that been pretty busy but here we go.

chest and tris

bench press - 100kgx5 102.5x3,3

Flat db press - 32.5x12 35x10 (someone had the 37.5's) 45x4,3 35x8 32.5x8 30x9 - was pretty fatigued from this

incline bench - 60x7 62.5x7 65x6

press ups - 20, 14, 15

superset

cable flies - 50x15,15,15

dips - 9 10 8 - had a longer rest between set 1 and 2

Back day

close grip pull downs - 175x6,6,6 - reduced swinging as much as possible, felt good

seated row - 90x12 110x10 130x8 150x6 130x8 110x10 90x12 - didnt feel a great squeez like i have in the past so may stick at this weight for a couple of weeks to get a better squeez going.

high rope row 140x15 150x15 170x15 - same deal as above feel like i might be losing the squeez a bit

super set

shrugs - 170x15,15,15 will up reps next week

wide seated row - 137.5x12 150x12 162.5x12 - few cheat reps but overall felt good.

wide grip pull downs - 125x12 137.5x12 150x12

shoulders

machine press - 127.5x6 130x6 132.5x6

lat raises - 17.5x15 20x12 22.5x10

db press - 30x6 27.5x8 25x9 22.5x10 25x8 27.5x6 30x4

lat raises - 7.5x20 10x15 12.5x12 10x15 7.5x20

behind neck press - 20x20 25x15 40x10 (with a spot)

Wanted to do something a bit higher volume and really trying to wreck the side delts

Legs

squats - 77.5x8,8,8

leg press - 315x12 355x10 395x8 415x6 ds 210x12 350x8 ds 210x12 310x10 ds 210x10 (hip started hurting after 415 so added some drop sets in and lowered the weight a bit)

leg curls -110x12,12,12

leg ext - 110x12 130x10 150x8 170x6 150x8 130x10 110x12

ran out of time so couldnt do calves > 

Theres all the updates i missed.


----------

